# Sandy Hook Fence



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Here is something that I found you probable know about it already


http://www.app.com/app/story/0,21625,910484,00.html


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I have the utmost respect for the US Coast Guard (especially in the current climate, they are out there protecting us all), but I think the biggest problem they face is that they can come of as arrogant at times.

A few years ago there was a similar situation when the Coast Guard and the Park Service closed access to the 2 Mile Jetty/Beach areas. I attended a rally on the beach organized by some of the surf fisherman who used the area, a Parks Dept. representative was there as well as the Commander of the Cape May Coast Guard base.

We were basically told that the beach and jetty were closed and if we didn't like it, too bad. While both entities were certainly entitled to enforce whatever restrictions they deemed fit (the Parks department was protecting Plover nest sites and the Coast Guard didn't want anyone near the Loran Tower) they certainly could have behaved in a more "neighborly" way, the Coast Guard Commander in particular came off as an arrogant SOB. In his defense, here was a fairly senior CG Officer dealing with a bunch of civilian fisherman, I’m sure he was more used to giving orders to subordinates. In short I think his people skills needed work.

The upshot is that after pissing off the local surf fishers, the local Congressmen (who was involved the entire time, sorry I don’t recall his name) was eventually able to arrange a compromise, as a result the Wildlife Area and the Jetty are open to the public between October and April. I suspect that a similar arrangement will probably be reached on Sandy Hook, especially considering the fact that fisherman only need access to reach the beach, not the entire Coast Guard base.

The Coast Guard would probably save itself a few headaches and a bit of bad press if they would just remember that US tax payers are the folks that get inconvenienced when they make unilateral decisions like the one at Sandy Hook. They certainly don’t have to deal with the rank and file fishermen out there, but they could talk to people Tom Fote and Bob D’Amico (who were both quoted in the article) who represent a large number of recreational fishermen out there. It wouldn’t hurt the Coast Guard to foster a little good will with the neighbors and it certainly wouldn’t cost anything extra.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Picture*

CocoFlea: This post from another board contains a picture:

http://www.thebassbarn.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=003325

Murph


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Here is an update on the fence:

http://www.app.com/app/story/0,21625,914288,00.html


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

it's ironic that the Coast Guard who is suppose to protecting us is
sitting behind a fence, wouldn't it serve them better to patrol the beach rather than but up a fence. A storm like Isabel and the fence will be found somewhere off the coast of Nova Scotia. Just because they have authority doesn't make them smart. Friggin' idiots.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

the fence at Sandy hook has been taken down and the Coast Guard is allowing fisherman back on the point.


----------



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

YES!


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Early beach fishing*

Was going to try my luck at surf fishing from Stone Harbor and Avalon this week-end. Does anyone have any early reports? How about bait? When can we expect the blues off the surf in that area? Thanks for the help guys. I'm getting house bound!


----------

